# Suche spannende Fantasy Literatur



## myxir21 (25. März 2013)

Huhu,

Ich habe vor ca einem halben Jahr wieder damit begonnen, intensiv Bücher zu lesen (auch unter anderem aufgrund sinkender Qualität bei Spielen^^)

Ich neige dazu, Bucher extrem schnell zu verschlingen. Neben aktuellen Werken zu Politik und Wirtschaft, habe ich es besonders auf Fantasy-Literatur abgesehen.

Leider ist dieses Genre, so finde ich, sehr stark Trash anfällig und es gibt viele Werke die einfach nur grottenschlecht sind.

Daher wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr aus dem Bereich Fantasy denn so empfehlen könnt?

Bisher gelesen u.a habe ich:

-Herr der Ringe inkl. alles drum und dran (auch silmarillion)
-Eragon-Saga (fand ich nicht so dolle)
-Ferner auch die Warcraft-Bucher (alle, fand die auch nicht so toll)
-Fast alle Warhammer Bücher (bisschen Trashig)
-Viele Einzelwerke
-Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (genial, atm. bei Band 8 von 10)


Nach dem Lied von Eis und Feuer Band 10 bin ich also wieder frei für neues. Ich bin mittlerweile sehr anspruchsvoll was dieser Bereich betrifft. Folgende Kriterien sind mir wichtig:

-Ich will keine Geschichte lesen, sondern eine Welt erleben
-ich lese bis zu 1000 Seiten pro Woche (Meine Lesegeschwindigkeit ist sehr hoch). Daher muss der Umfang hoch sein. Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Literatur mit hohem Umfang meist tiefgreifender sind und daher auch spannender. Ich will dicke Schinken und fette Wälzer statt Prospekte und Broschüren lesen.
-Deutsche Sprache. Englisch geht zwar auch. Aber ich möchte mich auf den Inhalt konzentrieren. Nicht auf die Sprache. Oft gehen bei Englisch für mich auch Details verloren, weil ich die übersehe / teils nicht verstehe.
-Keine Science Fiction, "Renaissance" oder Piratengeschichten, also keine Knarren, keine Gewehre, keine Laser, keine Raumschiffe, keine Laserschwerter etc.
-Demzufolge Mittelalterliches Setting. Gerne auch mystisch oder mythisch.
-Auf keine Fall Vampirgeschichten
-Keine Liebesgeschichten
-Falls über mehrere Bände erstreckt, sollten die Bände einen Zusammenhang haben

Als nächstes habe ich mir gedacht, "Das Spiel der Götter" zu lesen. Kennt diese Serie wer?

Was empfehlt ihr mir noch?


----------



## zoizz (25. März 2013)

_Der Lehrling des Magiers _von Raymont Feist ist das erste band einer mehrteiligen Serie, fand ich damals sehr fantasievoll und lebendig. Die Saga um Midkemia ist wohl auch recht bekannt.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. März 2013)

Die original Conan-Romane von Robert E. Howard. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Band 1: http://www.amazon.de/Conan-Original-Erz%C3%A4hlungen-Jahren-1932-1933/dp/3453520696/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1364246745&sr=1-1
Band 2: http://www.amazon.de/Conan-2-Robert-E-Howard/dp/3453520718/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1364246845&sr=1-1
Band 3: http://www.amazon.de/Conan-Original-Erz%C3%A4hlungen-Jahren-1943-1935/dp/3453520734/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1364246888&sr=1-1


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. März 2013)

Die Gilde der Schwarzen Magier (Triologie)
Magie
Die Saga von Sonea (Triologie)

Alles sehr schön und spannend zu lesen, alle Bücher spielen in der selben "Welt" und wurden von Trudi Canavan geschrieben.
Wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trudi_Canavan


----------



## Wynn (25. März 2013)

Joe Abercrombie - Klingen Triologie + die 3 Solo klingenbücher
Stephen King der Dunkle turm alle 9 bände
markus heitz die zwerge 1 bis 4
die hexer romane von Andrzej Sapkowski
diverse terry pratchett romane


----------



## Nexilein (25. März 2013)

Alles was R.A. Salvatore zu den Forgotten Relams geschrieben hat
Otherland von Tad Williams
Otherland ist zwar eigentlich eher Scienefiction als Fantasy, insgesamt dann aber doch ziemlich "fantastisch" :-)


----------



## Blooddrainer (26. März 2013)

Ich kann Markus Heitz empfehlen , vor allem die Ulldart reihe und die Zwerge.


----------



## exill (26. März 2013)

Das Lied der Dunkelheit und die 2 Folge-Bänder.
Edit: von Brandon Sanderson die Kinder des Nebels Reihe, ist zwar nicht das übliche, aber ich war definitiv begeistert, ein Blick hinein lohnt sich!


----------



## Silmyiél (26. März 2013)

Diese Suche kenn ich. Da ich ebenfalls sehr schnell lese trift das Problem auch bei mir oft auf 
Auch ich kann dir Raymond Feist's *"Midkemia-Zyklus"* nur empfehlen. Ist für mich sogar gleichauf mit "Herr der Ringe´" und "Das Lied von Eis uns Feuer". Wenn nicht sogar besser. Vertrau mir und lies es! 

Ansonsten:
*"Der Name des Windes" - Patrick Rothfuss
"Die Elfen" - Bernhard Hennen
*
Lesen, sich ärgern das du schon durch bist, nochmals lesen, hier melden für weitere Tipps  


Was anfangs recht gut ist, auf die Dauer aber auch etwas "langweilig" ist:

*"Das Schwert der Wahrheit - Terry Goodkind *lies einfach mals die ersten Bücher und entscheide dann ob du weiterlesen willst.


----------



## Beckenblockade (26. März 2013)

Versuchs mit dem Rad der Zeit - da biste unter Garantie etwas länger dran beschäftigt...


----------



## Alux (26. März 2013)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Versuchs mit dem Rad der Zeit - da biste unter Garantie etwas länger dran beschäftigt...



Stimmt und ist ne Klasse Reihe


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. März 2013)

Wolfgang Hohlbein.

Enwor-Saga
Märchenmond

generell: Werke von Hohlbein

Bis auf den Vampirkram und die Science-Fiction-Sachen (und vielleicht einige Filmbücher) hab ich alle gelesen.

Ansonsten noch Peter V. Brett und Marion Zimmer Bradley. Den Darkover-Zyklus, der dann doch auch Science Fiction enthält, kannst du ja weglassen.

Die Schneewanderer-Trilogie von Catherine Fisher ist auch sehr schön. Genauso wie die Werke von Trudi Canavan. Eric van Lustbader schrieb und schreibt ebenfalls tolle Sachen.


----------



## myxir21 (26. März 2013)

Danke für die Tipps,

Hat ein paar darunter die ich noch nicht kannte

Rad der Zeit werde ich mir sicher mal anschauen. Und auch einige andere Vorschläge


----------



## Plato0n (26. März 2013)

> generell: Werke von Hohlbein


würde ich wohl auch vorschlagen, habe die Anders Reihe im Regal stehen, zwar nur 4 Bücher, aber doch wirklich gut zu lesen 



> Ich will keine Geschichte lesen, sondern eine Welt erleben



da fällt mir sofort Walter Moers ein mit seiner Zamonien Reihe, Also 13 1/2 Leben, Rumo, Ensel und Kretel, Der Schreksenmeister, Stadt der träumenden Bücher und Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher.

Bei 1000 Seiten pro Woche bist du 3 Wochen mind. beschäftigt


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Joe Abercrombie - Klingen Triologie + die 3 Solo klingenbücher
> Stephen King der Dunkle turm alle 9 bände
> *markus heitz die zwerge 1 bis 4*
> die hexer romane von Andrzej Sapkowski
> diverse terry pratchett romane






Blooddrainer schrieb:


> *Ich kann Markus Heitz empfehlen , vor allem die Ulldart reihe und die Zwerge.*



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen. Ich finde Heitz' Schreibstil sehr ansprechend, er hat nen guten Humor, oft etwas schwarz aber deswegen gut  

Die "Zwerge"-Reihe besteht aus vier Büchern, dazu gibt es eine Quasi-Fortsetzung "Die Albae", in der einige Storyfäden aus der vorherigen Reihe fortgeführt und/ oder erläutert werden.

"Drachenchronik", bestehend aus zwei Bänden, hat mir von ihm auch sehr gut gefallen. Spielt jedoch in den 1920er Jahren.

DIe "Ulldart"-Reihe kenne ich nicht gut, mich persönlich hat der schiere Umfang abgeschreckt (insgesamt 9(!) Bände), also für dich evtl genau das richtige? Die Leseproben hierzu fand ich gut.


Link zur Seite von Markus Heitz, mit Infos zu seinen Werken


----------



## Marinokey (27. März 2013)

für "zwischendurch" mit knapp über 500 Seiten:

*Die Augen des Drachen* _(orig. The Eyes of the Dragon) von _Stephen King 

ISBN 978-3453435759 (ungekürzte Neuauflage)

- wie der dunkle Turm ein Fantasy- und eben kein typischer S.K. Horror-Roman -


----------



## Knallfix (29. März 2013)

> die hexer romane von Andrzej Sapkowski


Unbedingt.

Und falls du mal irgendwo über 
Elric von Melnibone - Die Sage vom Ende der Zeit (6 Bände - 1002 Seiten)
http://www.amazon.de/Elric-Melnibone-Sage-Ende-Zeit/dp/3453310608
stolpern solltest, mitnehmen.

"Farewell, friend. I was a thousand times more evil than thou!"


----------



## Sarti (30. März 2013)

Schade das u keine*vampir*romane lesen möchtest^^denn der 3teiler von Markus heitz ist wirklich gut, Zumal das nur ein teil der welt ist, in der er schreibt.

Wenn du seine Werwolf romane und Dämonenromane liest, wirst du merken, das in jedem buch Personen auftauchen, die du aus der anderen Buchreihe kennst.

Als mir das das erste mal aufgefallen ist, war ich echt positiv überrascht und fand die Sache ziemlich cool

Die Bücher, die in dieser einen *Welt* spielen:

Ritus+Sanctum(Werwolf)


Kinder des Judas, Judassohn,Judastöchter(Vampire(aber kein schnullziger kram, sondern zum teil richtig schön brutal^^))

Blutportale(Alles was es so an Bösem gibt^^)




Würde die Bücher auch in der reihenfolge lesen, wie ich sie aufgelistet hab


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. März 2013)

Ich kann man mich da dem einen oder anderen Vorredner anschließen:

Die "*Die Zwerge*"-Reihe von Markus Heitz ist einfach unübertroffen, genialer Autor, tolle Schreibweise und eine Ideenvielfalt und Wortgewandheit, die Ihresgleichen sucht. Mit den plötzlichen und vor allem neuen/unerwarteten Wendungen wirst du deine helle Freude haben! Und die dicke von den Wälzern ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Ausserdem von Bernhard Hennen, die komplette "*Die Elfen*"-Serie - selten habe ich eine so umfangreiche und gut durchdachte Welt erleben dürfen, auch die Verflechtung der vielen Zeitstränge (die jedoch keineswegs unübersichtlich ist) ist an Genialität kaum zu überbieten. Wie gesagt, was den Umfang und die Größe der Welt(en) aus dem Elfen-Epos angeht - sowas geradezu "buntes" hab ich noch nie in den Händen gehalten. Und er hat reichlich Stoff über Elfen geschrieben und erweitert das ganze 2013 nochmal um 1-2 Bücher.


----------



## shadow24 (2. April 2013)

myxir21 schrieb:


> -Fast alle Warhammer Bücher (bisschen Trashig)
> -Ich will keine Geschichte lesen, sondern eine Welt erleben
> -ich lese bis zu 1000 Seiten pro Woche (Meine Lesegeschwindigkeit ist sehr hoch). Daher muss der Umfang hoch sein. Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Literatur mit hohem Umfang meist tiefgreifender sind und daher auch spannender. Ich will dicke Schinken und fette Wälzer statt Prospekte und Broschüren lesen.
> -Demzufolge Mittelalterliches Setting. Gerne auch mystisch oder mythisch.
> ...



da du ne menge warhamer gelesen hast,bist du ja scheinbar nicht ganz abgeneigt von dem "trashigen" stil...ich selber habe genauso fast alles von wh40k gelesen udn bin nach wie vor totaler fan davon...hast du da schon die horus-reihe durch?sehr gut gemacht...leider wurde das jetzt von blacklibrary übernommen...

ein anderer hatte hier schon das richtige für dich vorgeschlagen,wenn ich mal deine oben erwähnten wünsche zusammenfasse:
da passt auf alle fälle elric von melnibone von michael moorcock zu...fantastisches buch mit tiefgang und derber action.kommt nah ran an den splatter von wh40k...dazu von ihm noch "Das Buch Corum" und "Der Herzog von Köln"...letzter titel hört sich etwas banal an,aber ist von der spannung her kaum zu übertreffen und spielt tatsächlich in einem fiktiven Europa auf mittelalterniveau...ein bissel sci-fi spielt da zwar auch rein,aber sonst gaaaaanz viel fantasy und mystisch ohne ende...
und alle bände haben so 1000er stärke...zusammenhänge bestehen zwischen allen bänden weil das ein multiversumn beschreibt wo verschiedene aspekte des ewigen helden(corum,elric,dorian falkenmond) immer wieder auftreten...lass dich davon fesseln...


----------



## myxir21 (2. April 2013)

Die Warhammerbücher waren die ersten die ich gelesen habe  Ich habe nicht die 40k Serie gelesen, sondern die Fantasyreihe. Nachdem ich auch andere Bücher von dem Genre gelesen habe, muss ich sagen, würden mir die Warhammer Bücher nicht mehr gefallen wenn ich sie jetzt lesen müsste 


Ansonsten vielen Dank für alle Vorschläge.


Ich bin nun bei Das Lied von Eis und Feuer bei Band 10 angelangt. Als nächstes schiebe ich Flucht aus Lager 14 (politisch und Real) dazwischen, dann geht's weiter mit die Zwergen und einer Leseprobe von Spiel der Götter. Und danach arbeite ich weiter an den Titeln die ihr mir genannt habt 


Bis Weihnachten sollte ich sicher mal beschäftigt sein 

Mittlerweile sind die monatlichen Rechnungen für Literatur höher als die Rechnungen für Games. Das war das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren so^^


Und wenns nichts mehr gibt zum Lesen, schreib ich selbst eine Geschichte xD


----------



## Ogil (2. April 2013)

Die Warhammer- bzw. WH40K-Buecher sind aber je nach Autor auch recht unterschiedlich und man kann da meiner Meinung nach schlecht verallgemeinern was die Qualitaet anbelangt. Manche sind halt recht schwach, waehrend andere wirklich gut und unterhaltsam sind. Ich persoenlich fand die "Ciaphas Cain"-Reihe von Sandy Mitchell z.B. super - auch weil sie sich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Vertretern des Genres nicht so ernst nimmt.


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Warhammer- bzw. WH40K-Buecher sind aber je nach Autor auch recht unterschiedlich und man kann da meiner Meinung nach schlecht verallgemeinern was die Qualitaet anbelangt. Manche sind halt recht schwach, waehrend andere wirklich gut und unterhaltsam sind. Ich persoenlich fand die "Ciaphas Cain"-Reihe von Sandy Mitchell z.B. super - auch weil sie sich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Vertretern des Genres nicht so ernst nimmt.



mal alles zitiert. also die horus heresy kann ich als scifi gerne und gut empfehlen. bester autor der kompletten heresy reihe ist mMn dan abnett. aber die ersten 3 teile könnte man schon gelesen haben, da es die hintergrundgeschichte zu allem erzählt. als nicht warhammer 40k spieler etwas schwere kost, da allerhand an hintergrundwissen fehlt und bescheuert erscheint. aber muss zb auch ogil mit seinen ratschlägen nur beipflichten!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. April 2013)

Plato0n schrieb:


> da fällt mir sofort Walter Moers ein mit seiner Zamonien Reihe, Also 13 1/2 Leben, Rumo, Ensel und Kretel, Der Schreksenmeister, Stadt der träumenden Bücher und Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Muss man als Fantasy Liebhaber gelesen haben, gerade weil Moers ein deutscher Autor ist und sich das sprachliche und erzählerische Niveau auf einem sehr hohen Standard befindet.
Würde dir empfehlen mit den 13 1/2 Leben des Käpt'n Blaubär, der Stadt der träumenden Bücher oder Rumo anzufangen, da man (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) Werke wie Ensel und Krete erst mit einer gewissen Vorkenntnis genießen kann.

Ein kleiner Geheimtipp von mir wäre "Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World" von Haruki Murakami. Es ist eine recht außergewöhnliche Art von Fantasy und hat mit Elfen und Orks eher wenig zu tun. Auch wenn du das als einer deiner Kriterien genannt hast, solltest du dem Roman definitiv eine Chance geben, denn die kunstvoll aufgebauten Welten und die Erzähltechnik lassen sich mit nichts Vorhergegangenem vergleichen. Ich bin auch erst letztens darauf aufmerksam geworden, aber seitdem kann ich kaum noch davon ablassen.


----------



## Medmius (5. April 2013)

Was ich dir empfehlen kann sind die Bücher zu Magic: The Gathering. Es sind zwar nicht alle auf Deutsch erschienen dennoch gibt es genügend Werke auf Deutsch zu lesen.


----------



## myxir21 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich mal wieder.

Habe wieder einiges durch. Unter anderem auch die komplette Rad der Zeit Reihe. Das war sehr gut, hätte ich nicht gedacht, ist aber meiner Meinung nach noch besser als Das Lied von Eis und Feuer.

Fange nun mit das Geheimnis der grossen Schwerter an. Hoffe auch hier auf grosse Spannung

Das empfohlene Spiel der Götter habe ich leider nicht geschafft. Gefiel mir irgendwie nicht, zu abgedreht und teilweise schon fast zu brutal. Ausserdem war es das erste deutsprachige Buch bei dem die Übersetzung kritisieren musste, Finde es ja toll das einiges eingedeutscht wird, aber bei gewissen Namen ist aber schluss mit lustig.


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Die Spielleute von Dalemark ist super..


----------

